# Tips for dealing with an October Monster Baby



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

So my husband and I are expecting our first child to arrive in late October (due date of October 31st!). A friend suggested that if I go into labor on Halloween, I can have the baby on the porch and no one would blink twice at the blood and screaming  Anyway, we are both super happy and I am so excited to meet our little monster baby. That said, this has definitely put a wrench in Halloween plans. Our Halloween budget has been diverted toward baby prep and my husband keeps reminding me that we might have to scale back the display this year. Seems like any time I bring up Halloween plans, prep, or thoughts I get told to back off for now and see how I feel in a few months. I know that he is just looking out for me and anticipating me trying to decorate when I can't tie my own shoes or get out of a chair without help. However, I look forward to the prep/build season every year and can't help but feel a little bummed and frustrated that I can't even get anything off the ground. 

Has anyone dealt with anything similar? How did you keep your Halloween excitement and spirit alive when you are limited by circumstances?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It sounds like your husband won't go along with this idea, but I'll throw it out there anyway. Start your decorating early. I think the first part of Sept. would not be to early, That way you could take it slow, and really enjoy every part of the decorating. When Oct. comes around you'll be finished with the major part, and can spend the month preparing for your baby. (boy or girl?). And it will be nice to sit and just take in the Halloween mood while you are waiting.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

My daughter's birthday is 4 days before Halloween. The year she was born there was no time or energy for decorating (she was a c-section and my ex wife was in a lot of pain). Birthdays have taken a lot from the Halloween budget but as she got older she became more interested in helping make Halloween decorations. She is the oldest of my 2 kids and she turns 16 this year. Halloween is by far my favorite holiday and I love that it is also when I became a dad. Decorating early isn't a bad idea and neither is scaling things back a bit. You will have a full plate and the less you put up the less you will have to take down after the baby arrives.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I like the idea of starting early. The logical part of my brain realizes that scaling back is probably a good idea...now I just have to convince the rest of me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your haunt family! I agree with the previous suggestions about scaling back under the circumstances. Nothing wrong with that even when you aren't expecting a child. It actually makes for a refreshing break every now and then.

As part of your early decorating, consider adding a heads-up such as this to your yard:










The neighbors might get a kick out of it.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

RoxyBlue, That is adorable!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

If scaling back a lot seems very disappointing to you... Do you have any local family or friends who love Halloween as much as you do? A couple extra minions to do your Halloween decoration bidding could produce satisfying results. Less strenuous work for you, but you could still participate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a Halloween baby. :biggrinkin:

You can go into the delivery room with a Jack-O-Lantern painted on your belly.:jol:


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

First of all, congrats! New babies are a lot of fun, and I suspect you'll find a lot of Halloween onesies and PJs that you'll love. One word of advice there: buy them big so your little one can wear them as he or she ages. Nothing quells the spirit like a little jack o lantern baby in mid spring! 

Otherwise, I'd echo the decorate early comments thus far. I tend to start around early September and no one around here really bats an eye. Anyway, cheers and congrats again, and eat up every second of the new baby you can!


----------

